# HOw to change security question in yahoo?



## abhishek_del (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, its old, its gone and its selling but I still want to know how can we change the security answer or both security questions and answers after we have signed up our account...that is from email page we get after signing in.
Pls reply if u know


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 27, 2008)

It'll help you:

*help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/account/account-02.html


----------



## abhishek_del (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks vishaal


----------

